# Help in locating a specific breeder...N. Augusta?



## OhMyStars (Aug 22, 2011)

It has been 4 years since my last GSD died and I am finally in a place where I can once again devote time and energy into the raising and training of another best friend. My story and question....
While on the boat this weekend (SC) we ran into a family with a gorgeous GSD, after speaking with them and admiring their shepherd we asked where they got her. They told us they found her in N. Augusta and the breeder could be found online. I am not having any luck locating a breeder in N. Augusta and wondering if you might be able to direct me. This dog was German working lines.
Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure what State you are talking about. I am just assuming GA. Found an email for the GSD club there:

[email protected]

The contact is:

Augusta German Shepherd Dog Club
Angie Hubbard, 2117 Silverdale Rd, Augusta, GA 30906 (706) 793-1919

This is just from an internet search, not sure if information is current or not.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

These are in the general area...

Kiokee German Shepherds of Georgia Home Page

Jendhi Shepherds

Falkrigia Shepherds


----------



## OhMyStars (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW, that was quick! Thank you so much, I found the one I was looking for.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The internet is a powerful tool


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm glad that you found what you were looking for. If not, I can recommend Falkrigia.


----------



## OhMyStars (Aug 22, 2011)

Andaka, that is the breeder I was looking for! Do you have one of their dogs? I think they are absolutely gorgeous.

You all are fantastic, thanks for the help. Look forward to the day I get my next GSD and can come back and share with you!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

OhMyStars said:


> I am not having any luck locating a breeder in N. Augusta and wondering if you might be able to direct me. This dog was German working lines.


Am I totally confused, or do most of the dogs on their (Falkrigia) website look like show lines not working?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

They have mostly American show lines, but they have been adding German Lines and doing Schutzhund with thier dogs more recently. I don't have one of their dogs, but i have bought craft itiems from them for years.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

They even have a half sibling to my boys, Ari and Anik.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous dogs, I was cracking up at one of the pics of the dog with a pistol hanging out of his mouth LOL>>


----------

